# Wasserleitungen im Schaltschrank



## konstruktion-stz (30 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind gerade bei der Planung für einen Schaltschrank in den 2 Leistungsregler für Schweißsysteme eingebaut werden sollen.
Die Leistungsregler sind Wassergekühlt.

Ist ein solcher Einbau in einen Schaltschrank in dem sich auch die gesamte Steuerungselektronik befindet zulässig?
Wasser im Schaltschrank - da habe ich etwas Bauchweh.

Wäre toll, wenn jemand hier im Forum schon ähnliche Aufgabenstellungen hatte und mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## JesperMP (30 April 2014)

Nur 24V, oder höhere Spannungen ?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (30 April 2014)

400V. Die Leistungsregler haben eine Vorsicherung von 200A und 125A.
Versorgt werden diese über ein Stromschienensystem.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## JesperMP (30 April 2014)

Das ist schlecht.
Es muss möglich sein für ein Schlosser die Wasserteile zu warten oder reparieren. Und ein Schlosser hat in Normalfall kein Elektrikerausbildung und darf nicht in die Nähe von 400V kommen.
Wir hatten ein ähnliche Fall (Pneumatik anstatt Wasser), wo wir ein gemeinsame Steuerkaste mit Plexiglass aufteilen musste, so das ein nicht-Elektriker in den Steuerkaste reinkommen dürfte. Un diese Plexiglas-Deckel muss dann erst demontiert werden wenn ein Elektriker ran muss. Sehr unflexibel.
Wenn möglich, kannst du eventuell ein Steuerschrank für die 400V Teile innen im Schaltschrank plazieren ?
Oder ist der Schaltschrank so gross, das es in Sektionen aufgeteilt werden kann ?


----------



## konstruktion-stz (30 April 2014)

Hallo Jesper,

danke für deine Antwort.

Soweit waren meine Überlegungen noch gar nicht, dass ein Nichtelektriker evtl. zu Wartungsarbeiten an die Leistungsregler ran muss.
Es ist richtig, dass ein "Nichtelektriker" im Schaltschrank eigentlich nichts machen darf.
In erster Linie zielt meine Frage darauf, ob es überhaupt zulässig ist, mit Wasserleitungen in einen Schaltschrank zu fahren.
Wenn die Anschlussleitung mal hopps-geht - dann gute Nacht.
Die Idee den Schaltschrank in Selektionen aufzuteilen ist nicht ganz schlecht. 
Es gibt bei uns wie bei jedem anderen wahrscheinlich auch, eine Einteilung in 400V und 24V.
Vielleicht müsste man die Leistungsregler in einem kleineren separaten Schaltschrank platzieren.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MasterOhh (30 April 2014)

Es gibt von Rittal wassergekühlte Montageplatten für Frequenzumrichter (zumin hab ich sowas bei denen auf der HMI gesehen). Die würden ja sowas nicht verkaufen wenn es nicht zulässig wäre oder?


----------



## JesperMP (30 April 2014)

Die Rittal Geräte sind entweder Dach oder Wand montiert, und tauschen nur Luft aus mit den Schrank Innenraum.
Es gibt auch ein Liquid Cooling Package. Das ist ein dünne Schrank-Sektion, das man zwischen andere Schrank-Sektionen plazieren kann.


----------



## L.T. (30 April 2014)

Hallo Jesper,

das stimmt leider nicht.
Das sind passive Kühlplatten die direkt an die Montageplatte geschraubt werden.
Und da drauf kommen dann die Umrichter, SPS,.....

http://www.rittal.eu/products/katalog.asp?ViewAt=3-54-169&Dom=de&lang=D

Gruß L.T.


----------



## JesperMP (30 April 2014)

Die war mir nicht bekannt.
Da muss ein Bedienungs oder Montageanleitung für diese Kühlplatten sein. Und dort muss eventuelle Sicherheitsvorschriften aufgelistet sein.
Ich denke das diese Kühlplatten sind so einfach so montieren selbst für ein Elektriker, das es gibt kein Bedarf für ein Schlosser 

Das Thema ob Mekanik-Teile die eventuell Wartung benötigen in denselben Raum als 400V plaziert werden kann wurde uns ein Sicherheitseksperte erklärt. 
Seiner Meinung war klar, wenn ein Mekaniker ohne Elektrikerausbildung zu den Innenraum muss, dann muss er nicht an 400V rankommen können.
Wenn es 400V in ein Gehäuse gibt, muss es ein Warnungsschild "Spannungsgefahr" auf den Aussenseite sein. Und wenn ein Nicht-Elektriker den Warnungsschild sieht darf er nicht rein. 
Unsere "Lösung" (die ich nicht gut Fand) war den Warnungsschild nicht auf den Aussenseite zu plazieren, sondern auf ein Plexiglasabdeckung auf der Innenseite.


----------



## MasterOhh (30 April 2014)

In der Regel wird auch kein Schlosser benötigt um Wasserkühlungen anzuschließen. Ein Elektriker sollte auch dazu in der Lage sein einen Schraubenschlüssel zu bedienen. Arbeiten an einer Wakü sollten ja sowie nur durchgeführt werden wenn das Umfeld spannungslos ist.

Ich glaube der TE hatte aber eher Angst das er durch Undichtigkeiten Wasser in den Schrank bekommt. Da kann es im schlimmsten Fall einen Kurzen geben und die Sicherung fliegt oder irgendwas fängt an zu kokeln.....
Die wassergekühlten Geräte sind aber normalerweise so ausgeführt das man schon grob Schlampig bei der Montage sein muss damit sie undicht werden. Und bevor man irgendetwas elektrisches im Schrank zuschaltet sollte man schon prüfen (evtl. mit erhöhtem Druck) ob es an einer Verschraubung heraus suppt.


----------



## RalfS (30 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir benutzen das auch durchgängig bei B&R ACOPOS Multi Montageplatten mit Coldplate oder Rittal Luft-Wasser-Wärmetauschern im (innen-)Türanbau. Somit sind jeweils die Wasserleitungen in den Schaltschrank verlegt. Wir verwenden formstabile Kunststoffschläuche und Stecksysteme, die man aus der Pneumatik kennt. Bisher, 2,5 Jahre im Einsatz und mehrfach umgebaut: keine Probleme.
Im Gegensatz dazu hatten wie mit den Rittal Dachaufbau Luft-Wasser-Wärmetauschern einige Probleme mit Undichtigkeiten zwischen Gerät und Schaltschrank, Undichtigkeiten im Gerät und Kondenzwasserbildung. Da wurde jeweils die eingebaute Elektronik feucht...


----------



## ohm200x (30 April 2014)

Moin,

wir hatten sowas schon mal. (Und ich habe es sogar gefunden):
http://www.sps-forum.de/schaltschra...nk-mittels-cold-plate-sk-8616-802-rittal.html
Evtl. ist hier noch was geschrieben was hilft.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (30 April 2014)

Bei Induktionsschmelzanlagen ist es teilweise üblich wassergekühlte Kondensatoren und kabel einzusetzen.  Wir reden hier von Spannungen > 1000V. Teilweise ist alles in einem Container verbaut.  Wasser und Strom sind befreundet, wenn der Leitwert stimmt (siehe Durchlauferhitzer). Technisch und normativ ist das kein problem, jedoch bin ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Freund davon. Ich würde in den Schaltschrank aber eine Leckageerkennung z.b. von afriso einbauen, die im Fehlerfall alles freischaltet..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81

Edit: http://www.abpinduction.com/de/giessereien/schmelzen/energieversorgung/


----------



## Knaller (30 April 2014)

Moin

Wasserkühlung von Umrichtern ist heute normal.  Es werden schnellkupplungen verwendet mit doppeltem schliessmechanisums.   Unter den Reglern eine geführte wasserableitung empfohlen  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UniMog (30 April 2014)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ist schlecht.
> Es muss möglich sein für ein Schlosser die Wasserteile zu warten oder reparieren. Und ein Schlosser hat in Normalfall kein Elektrikerausbildung und darf nicht in die Nähe von 400V kommen.



Tja aber der Schlosser kann ja mit einem Elektriker zusammen das Problem lösen ;-) 

 Freischalten der Elektriker und Rep. der Schlosser.


----------



## holgermaik (1 Mai 2014)

Morgen
Wir setzen wassergekühlte FU ein. Keine Wärmetauscher oder sowas sondern richtig Wasser durch Kühlkörper der FU.
Die Anschlüsse sind selbstdichtende Schnellverschlüsse. Unten im Schaltschrank ist eine Wanne mit Leckagemelder.
Spannung 1000V.
.
Am Anfang war mir das auch nicht geheuer. Ist jetzt aber seit ca. 5 Jahren in Betrieb ohne Probleme.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## konstruktion-stz (2 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure rege Teilnahme an meinem Thema.

Mir haben eure Antworten sehr geholfen. Da wir bisher als Sondermaschinenbauer diesen Anwendungsfall mit Wasser im Schrank noch nicht hatten,
war mir dabei etwas mulmig zumute. Ich denke, dass eine Auffangwanne mit Leckagemelder zum Einsatz kommen wird.

Schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## konstruktion-stz (24 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bewerten gerade unsere Anlage. Gibt es eigentlich eine Norm in der "Wasser" im Schaltschrank behandelt wird ?
Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------

